

Brian Stevens to Step Down as CTO of Red Hat - guardian5x
http://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/brian-stevens-step-down-cto-red-hat

======
throwaway000002
Gotta love that comment posted on the ZDNet article [1] that appeared eariler:

    
    
      According to inside source, he was replaced by
      systemd-ctod. He tried to prevent the implementation,
      it was a good fight, but it was one he could not win.
    

[1] [http://www.zdnet.com/red-hat-chief-technology-officer-
resign...](http://www.zdnet.com/red-hat-chief-technology-officer-
resigns-7000033058/)

~~~
throwaway000002
On a serious note, however, I've always hoped for more _leadership_ from Red
Hat. On the one hand, I'm sure they're doing perfectly fine on the enterprise
consulting side, however they're slowly missing opportunities in on-premise
cloud computing. Momentum has moved on to libcontainer/Docker, and now
Kubernetes for orchestration. They've had to shift to that container format
for their PaaS product OpenShift, which seems to be built with anything but
Ceylon. Then there's the Fedora 21/CoreOS-envy/systemd-or-nothing crew of
people who code/write specs faster than they think...

Uuugh. With their resources, I expect so much better. They're throwing away
their leadership position in Linux for nothing. I'm sure some, if not all, of
this had a role to play in the departure of their CTO.

~~~
contingencies
Because their client base is enterprise, their goal is naturally features in
that area rather than technical leadership for the community as a whole.

~~~
throwaway000002
The point I'm trying to make is that this behavior on Red Hat's part is
totally reckless. They're not entering any new markets, they're sitting on
their laurels. Of course, I think at a high-level they feel that they can cure
any shortcomings with acquisitions, but if any of the Docker/CoreOS or whatnot
players are sufficiently motivated, have the competitive mindset, and proper
funding, Red Hat is totally ripe for the taking, they just have to be really
smart about it.

I have ideas as to how to proceed, but I'm not going to speculate out in the
open. But it's pretty clear to me containerization is a disruption (just not
exactly in its present form).

~~~
contingencies
They're certainly doing containers, just a bit slower than the startup crowd.
But let's face it: trying to mine open source infrastructure for monetization
potential in an era of increasingly smaller/un-enterprise organizations, cloud
apps and mobile devices with multiple identities/organizational affiliations
is a fool's game for the most part.

Their clients are the exceptions: slow-moving organizations with specific
engineering and security requirements like stockmarkets and militaries.
Perhaps bringing the benefits of emerging tools like containers to these sorts
of clients is what they do best, and there is an argument that the wider open
source world has become a parallel one.

~~~
Jweb_Guru
Where do you get that most organizations are smaller and/or "un-enterprise"? I
recall recently reading a study that suggested that (1) there were fewer
startups of _any_ sort now than there were ten years ago (this includes
"normal" small businesses), (2) a higher percentage of startups fail than they
did ten years ago, (3) a higher percentage of employees work for large
companies than they did ten years ago. If your premise is incorrect, that
would suggest that Red Hat is absolutely right to be focusing on its
enterprise customer base.

------
rootuid
#userdel -r bstevens

~~~
SEJeff
At redhat, it would likely be more like:

# ipa user-del bstevens

~~~
thebeardisred
If only. Still on RHDS.

~~~
SEJeff
Serious dogfooding of your own software I see! I still <3 IPA.

------
lasermike026
Wonder why?

------
Yhippa
For more context on the OP link: [http://www.zdnet.com/red-hat-chief-
technology-officer-resign...](http://www.zdnet.com/red-hat-chief-technology-
officer-resigns-7000033058/).

~~~
mhurron
That's not really any more context, there's nothing but speculation there.

~~~
btreecat
Yeah SJVN is full of fluff. Hardly pens a word worth reading.

